# My latest build!!!



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

still gotta drill the bung hole in the front so i can have the ease of feeding them. Its pretty tight not hydei can escape.

gotta build about 5 more lol.


----------



## ToeChecks (May 13, 2013)

very nice! how long did those take you to make?they look pretty time consuming.


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

about 45 min. to a hour each. There for when my gongy ooths hatch out. Not to good with woodworking but what electricians are, lol. I think it will do the job. i actually got the screen pretty tight.


----------



## mantid_mike (May 13, 2013)

Looks pretty solid to me. Nice work!


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

yeah heavy, i used 2x2 frame and the the base is a 1x12 and the door as well.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2013)

I love em! working with wood and electric is fun, just gotta be careful the wood don't get to hot! ow! h34r:


----------



## jrh3 (May 13, 2013)

I got that covered lol. I have a heater in the room so the whole room will be hot, the cages will just have linear lighting for lights. no direct heating to melt mesh and such.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 13, 2013)

Wow! This is some serious cage making goin' on here! Very impressive!


----------



## sally (May 13, 2013)

Really nice


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2013)

Looks good. Moisture will be a problem if you ever use them for species that like a lot of humidity.


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

yeah rick i was thinking about that and if i have to maybe i could water seal it? not sure if there will be a risk with it once it drys though.


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> yeah rick i was thinking about that and if i have to maybe i could water seal it? not sure if there will be a risk with it once it drys though.


Maybe but I'd be a bit concerned about any effects on the insects. Same would go for using pressure treated wood.


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

i may run a trail with some chinese or somethin, but really obly planning to use on hot dry species, gambian, mendica, and gongy so far.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 3, 2013)

Very cool.


----------

